# Yankee set to make a run at Pedro



## I Are Baboon (Nov 1, 2004)

And here we go with what will be an interesting off season.  

http://www.nypost.com/sports/yankees/31464.htm


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

Normally I wouldn't really want his annoying ass on the Yanks roster, but since it will help weaken the Sox in the process.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

The Yanks should stay away.  He serves us better on the Sox.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Normally I wouldn't really want his annoying ass on the Yanks roster, but since it will help weaken the Sox in the process.



If Pedro gets away, the Sox will go after Brad Radke or Carl Pavano.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 1, 2004)

on  a side note, they posted a really bad pic of him on their site..lol


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 1, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> on a side note, they posted a really bad pic of him on their site..lol


You mean he has a good pic?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 2, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You mean he has a good pic?



This one is pretty good.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2004)

Down goes Zimmer, Down goes Zimmer.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

Pedro will not be in a Yankee uniform.  He will not.

boy do I love that picture, by the way.


----------



## Flex (Nov 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Normally I wouldn't really want his annoying ass on the Yanks roster, but since it will help weaken the Sox in the process.



whatever happened to being faithful to the players of YOUR team?

NY fans LOVE Giambi. He gets "sick", then they scream "trade him". 

they HATE Pedro. I believe the saying was "Who's your Daddy". Now they will try to get him.

They LOVE Roger. He "retires", then decides he wants to play again and they HATE him.

They LOVE Petit. But they don't make him feel wanted, so he leaves and they HATE him.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> whatever happened to being faithful to the players of YOUR team?
> 
> NY fans LOVE Giambi. He gets "sick", then they scream "trade him".
> 
> ...


- They shop Posada in an effort to acquire Johnson.
- Kevin Brown makes a mistake, gets frustrated and angry and takes action and 99% of Yankee fans according to a NY Post poll want him out of town.

Truly a pathetic bunch of fans, for the most part.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> whatever happened to being faithful to the players of YOUR team?
> 
> NY fans LOVE Giambi. He gets "sick", then they scream "trade him".
> 
> ...


We still love Pettite
Roger is forever a Red Sox
Giambi I never really warmed up to him
Please keep Pedro


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> - They shop Posada in an effort to acquire Johnson.
> - Kevin Brown makes a mistake, gets frustrated and angry and takes action and 99% of Yankee fans according to a NY Post poll want him out of town.
> 
> Truly a pathetic bunch of fans, for the most part.


 Have you followed Brown thruout his career? There is always something negative with the dude. The Posada thing was a* rumor,* that happens alot during this time of year.
I like Posada, he is a decent hitting catcher. But I have always questioned his play calling and he has to be the worst post season player the Yanks have.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Pedro will not be in a Yankee uniform. He will not.
> 
> boy do I love that picture, by the way.


You condone that? If Kenny Loften threw Johnny Pesky to the floor would you enjoy that.
I know your young but Zimmer did manage your team once.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Have you followed Brown thruout his career? There is always something negative with the dude. The Posada thing was a* rumor,* that happens alot during this time of year.
> I like Posada, he is a decent hitting catcher. But I have always questioned his play calling and he has to be the worst post season player the Yanks have.


I have followed Brown throughout his career, and I don't condone what he did, nor do I think it was the necessary thing to do.  All I am saying is, the guy is an excellent pitcher, as is Vasquez, as is Posada a catcher.

You can trade Posada to better your team, thats fine, but dumping Vasquez and Brown as is "wanted" by a vast majority of Yankee fans is ridiculous.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You condone that? If Kenny Loften threw Johnny Pesky to the floor would you enjoy that.
> I know your young but Zimmer did manage your team once.


If Johnny Pesky ran after Kenny Lofton with his fists in the air, looking for a fight, and Kenny Lofton defended himself by pushing him to the grown. 

Yes I would condone it.

..and by the way, yes I did know Zimmer managed the Red Sox.  He coached along with Darrell Johnson in 1976 until replacing him in 1977, where he coached until 1980 before being replaced by Johnny Pesky part time and then ultimatelty Ralph Houk.

I would consider myself a pretty knowledgable baseball fan, I know a pretty good deal of information, especially regarding the Red Sox.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> And here we go with what will be an interesting off season.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/sports/yankees/31464.htm


IAB we consider the Post a tabloid here in New York, they are known for making up stories and distorting the truth. The boss always did like Pedro but no one else does.

I have a question for you Boston guys. Do you really like Pedro....this guy was openly said he would not mind playing for the hated Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I have followed Brown throughout his career, and I don't condone what he did, nor do I think it was the necessary thing to do. All I am saying is, the guy is an excellent pitcher, as is Vasquez, as is Posada a catcher.
> 
> You can trade Posada to better your team, thats fine, but dumping Vasquez and Brown as is "wanted" by a vast majority of Yankee fans is ridiculous.


I like Vasquez but he pitched really awful in the second half, giving up an awful amount of homers. We fear that he may be like that forever. We like Vasquez here now the media is another story.
The media in New York is just unfair and downright mean.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

I love and respect what Pedro has done for this Red Sox team.  The past seven years have been absolutely phenominal.  He's without a doubt been the best pitcher of the last five years, and he's been not only an inspiration but someone who has just been an excellent part of the city and team.

I will not respect his decision if he chooses to sign with the Yankees, not only because it's the "Roger"/wrong thing to do as it tarnishes the legacy he created with the Red Sox, but also because respect immediately is lost when players choose a couple million bucks over "what could have been."

The same can be said for Jason Varitek.  I will always respect what these guys did for my team, I'll always remember them.  Nothing can take away what they brought to me, my family, and everyone inbetween, and I'll cherish that forever but if it was me in that situation, I choose the guaranteed 40 to stay in Boston as opposed to the guaranteed 45 to go somewhere else.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> If Johnny Pesky ran after Kenny Lofton with his fists in the air, looking for a fight, and Kenny Lofton defended himself by pushing him to the grown.
> 
> Yes I would condone it.
> 
> ...


Pretty good, not bad at all.

Don't you think Pedro being a professional athlete who dodges balls hit at him at high speeds by a batter in seconds on occasion be able to run away from a fat old man.

Better yet, if that was your relative would you really condone it.
I mean that was dumb of old Zimmer to do that but even dumber for Pedro to do that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I like Vasquez but he pitched really awful in the second half, giving up an awful amount of homers. We fear that he may be like that forever. We like Vasquez here now the media is another story.
> The media in New York is just unfair and downright mean.


The media is no better in Boston, but I still don't think you give up a young kid like Vasquez if that is what Cashman chooses to do.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Pretty good, not bad at all.
> 
> Don't you think Pedro being a professional athlete who dodges balls hit at him at high speeds by a batter in seconds on occasion be able to run away from a fat old man.
> 
> ...


I wish my grandfather was still alive so I could send him after you to see what your reaction would be in the .02 seconds you have to make the decision.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The media is no better in Boston, but I still don't think you give up a young kid like Vasquez if that is what Cashman chooses to do.


I respect what you wrote about Pedro but I still hate him, now Varitek is a player I really respect and like. He can come here.

From I have heard about Vasquez, he is staying in New york. Both Cashman and Torre like him, but as far as the boss who knows.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I wish my grandfather was still alive so I could send him after you to see what your reaction would be in the .02 seconds you have to make the decision.


Been there done that. I ran, but ran laughing my ass off knowing what would happen if I had reacted stupidly.

Person my age I would say bring it on.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 3, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The same can be said for Jason Varitek.  I will always respect what these guys did for my team, I'll always remember them.  Nothing can take away what they brought to me, my family, and everyone inbetween, and I'll cherish that forever but if it was me in that situation, I choose the guaranteed 40 to stay in Boston as opposed to the guaranteed 45 to go somewhere else.



There is NO CHANCE the Sox let Veritek get away.  Fans would revolt.  Pay Varitek whatever he wants...even if it's 5 years/$50 million.  His worth to the team can not be measured in simple offensive production.  It was Varitek who led the pitching staff through that 8 game postseason win streak.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> - They shop Posada in an effort to acquire Johnson.
> - Kevin Brown makes a mistake, gets frustrated and angry and takes action and 99% of Yankee fans according to a NY Post poll want him out of town.
> 
> Truly a pathetic bunch of fans, for the most part.



You sir, are a jackass.  NY does not want Pedro.  And watch when he leaves how Boston will treat him.  Just like they treated Roger.  Look how Boston chased Buckner out of town for one friggin mistake. 

Pulease.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> You sir, are a jackass.  NY does not want Pedro.  And watch when he leaves how Boston will treat him.  Just like they treated Roger.  Look how Boston chased Buckner out of town for one friggin mistake.
> 
> Pulease.



A little further clarifiction on Buckner:  The Sox brought him back a few years later to add bench depth.  Buckner received a 5 minute standing ovation during pre-game introductions on opening day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey, I saw Cheers -- they physically chased him down the street!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Hey, I saw Cheers -- they physically chased him down the street!





They did the same thing to Wade Boggs.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> You sir, are a jackass. NY does not want Pedro. And watch when he leaves how Boston will treat him. Just like they treated Roger. Look how Boston chased Buckner out of town for one friggin mistake.
> 
> Pulease.


just like the Yankees don't want Nomar, just like the Yankees don't want Varitek?

GS is all about sticking it to the Sox, thats all he tries to do, get a clue, come on.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2004)

Not all of your players are homegrown, alot of those players you have are from free agency also ands trades. Boston is third or fourth in payroll.

As a fan I am glad we have him. Would you prefer to have an owner who pockets all the profit instead of spending it on the field?

Schilling came from free agency and he was a big part of Boston winning.

I prefer the Yankees keep Miguel Cairo and spend their money on pitching.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 3, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Not all of your players are homegrown, alot of those players you have are from free agency also ands trades. Boston is third or fourth in payroll.
> 
> As a fan I am glad we have him. Would you prefer to have an owner who pockets all the profit instead of spending it on the field?
> 
> ...


The Red Sox traded for Schilling.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 4, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The Red Sox traded for Schilling.



And look how good Casey Fossum is doing.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 4, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> And look how good Casey Fossum is doing.


I wish Casey Fossum all the best.  I hope he turns out to be the stud I thought he could be with the Red Sox.  He needs to inquire another pitch, and he needs to put on some weight to throw a little harder.

Brandon Lyon, the other kid in that trade, was someone I loved and adored in 2003 out of the bullpen.  He really filled a gap for quite some time.

De La Rosa got traded to the Brewers in the Sexson deal.

Boy, has Arizona really made some bogus moves the last couple years.  To think they were a World Series Champion in 2001.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I wish Casey Fossum all the best. I hope he turns out to be the stud I thought he could be with the Red Sox. He needs to inquire another pitch, and he needs to put on some weight to throw a little harder.
> 
> Brandon Lyon, the other kid in that trade, was someone I loved and adored in 2003 out of the bullpen. He really filled a gap for quite some time.
> 
> ...


That really turns me off, a team that wins it all and is satisfied. I hunger for more championships. 
Hopefully Boston will follow Arizona and let the Yanks get it back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 4, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That really turns me off, a team that wins it all and is satisfied. I hunger for more championships.
> Hopefully Boston will follow Arizona and let the Yanks get it back.


In Theo I Trust.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2004)

He is the good.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 4, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> And here we go with what will be an interesting off season.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/sports/yankees/31464.htm



yup, they probably will go after him... and every other high profile free agent available. I would too though, especially if I had no decent prospects left to trade.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey, I hear Nomar is willing to play 2nd base if the Yanks are interested in him.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Hey, I hear Nomar is willing to play 2nd base if the Yanks are interested in him.



And while they're at it, maybe they can sign Barry Larkin to play first base.  Then they'd have the first all-shortstop infield.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 5, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> And while they're at it, maybe they can sign Barry Larkin to play first base.  Then they'd have the first all-shortstop infield.



Screw that.  Go after Orlando Cabrera.  He'll be MUCH more expensive than Barry Larkin.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2004)

Nope, Soriano may be available.  I would love to get him back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Nope, Soriano may be available.  I would love to get him back.



That's the first I've heard of Soriano being available.  I thought he had a decent season with Texas.  Are they thinking of trading him?  The Yankees don't have too much of value to trade, unless they're thinking of perhaps a package deal like Brown and Heredia.  (Insert smilies appropriately).


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> That's the first I've heard of Soriano being available. I thought he had a decent season with Texas. Are they thinking of trading him? The Yankees don't have too much of value to trade, unless they're thinking of perhaps a package deal like Brown and Heredia. (Insert smilies appropriately).[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I believe he is a free agent.
> ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 5, 2004)

Yahoo is reporting the Yanks have contacted the Rangers about a Soriano for Javier Vasquez trade.  I can't see Texas going for that.  They'd get a lesser quality player and take on more salary.  Plus, the Yankees need pitching, and here they are shopping one of their starters.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2004)

Didn't hear that at all, from what I understand the Yanks plan on keeping Vasquez.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, just a rumor.  From "a source."  Take it for what it's worth...

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=fanball-yankeessorianomightb&prov=fanball&type=lgns


----------

